# Bloated belly afer returning from the Philippines



## eltomito (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi!
My girlfriend returned from a month's vacation in the Philippines with a bloated belly which just won't go away even after three months. She has no other symptoms, just her belly is noticeably bigger than it should be. It's a bit better in the morning and gets worse in the evening. She feels always full because of it and rarely feels hunger at all. But those are the only symptoms she has. No diarrhea, no constiapation, no fever, nothing.

My question is, if any of you Europeans or Americans living in the Philippines have ever experienced the same symptoms and what the cause and cure may be?

She's already been to all doctors imaginable and none of them have a clue, so I think it could be something specific to the Philippines.

Thank you for your advice!

Tomas


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

eltomito said:


> Hi!
> My girlfriend returned from a month's vacation in the Philippines with a bloated belly which just won't go away even after three months. She has no other symptoms, just her belly is noticeably bigger than it should be. It's a bit better in the morning and gets worse in the evening. She feels always full because of it and rarely feels hunger at all. But those are the only symptoms she has. No diarrhea, no constiapation, no fever, nothing.
> 
> My question is, if any of you Europeans or Americans living in the Philippines have ever experienced the same symptoms and what the cause and cure may be?
> ...


Hi Tomas,

I've lived here for just about 11 years now. There are or can be many different causes for any set of symptoms in people. That said though, it sounds to me that she drank water that was not purified. Could also have been from ice in drinks, food or BBQ sauce from street vendors. 
If I am right, it is a bacteria in her stomach from the unclean water source or under-cooked foods using the water.

My suggestion would be to have her see her doctor again with this idea on the cause. As careful as I am, I get this once or twice per year too. 

The cure (if this is the cause) is to take AMOXICILLIN 500mg tablets -- 3 times per day for 7 to 10 days.
If that is the cause, she will start to feel better after about 48 hours on the antibiotic. Be sure to have the doctor prescribe the med and don't just buy and try it yourselves.



Best of luck and hope she feels better soon...


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

eltomito said:


> Hi!
> My girlfriend returned from a month's vacation in the Philippines with a bloated belly which just won't go away even after three months. She has no other symptoms, just her belly is noticeably bigger than it should be. It's a bit better in the morning and gets worse in the evening. She feels always full because of it and rarely feels hunger at all. But those are the only symptoms she has. No diarrhea, no constiapation, no fever, nothing.
> 
> My question is, if any of you Europeans or Americans living in the Philippines have ever experienced the same symptoms and what the cause and cure may be?
> ...


Not a very nice subject but how about some type of prarasitical infection. Most European doctors would be unaware of most tropical symptoms.


----------



## eltomito (Mar 31, 2014)

Thank you very much! We'll try that.


----------



## eltomito (Mar 31, 2014)

*Thank you!*



Jet Lag said:


> Hi Tomas,
> 
> I've lived here for just about 11 years now. There are or can be many different causes for any set of symptoms in people. That said though, it sounds to me that she drank water that was not purified. Could also have been from ice in drinks, food or BBQ sauce from street vendors.
> If I am right, it is a bacteria in her stomach from the unclean water source or under-cooked foods using the water.
> ...


Thank you for your quick reply! We'll ask the doctor about Amoxicilin.
T*


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

maybe missing rice 4 times a day?

lol


----------

